# My New Hunting Set Up



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Hey, just wanted to stop by and share my current hunting set up.

Bands: SS black 20-15mm taper doubles
Draw length: 32"
Frame: Torque
Ammo: 9.5mm steel (3/8)
Band length: 6"









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Bet those things got some zip! Love my torques.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Luck with your Harvesting! Just remember; Clean Shots or Pass; Mercy when you have to and Full Use of all you take.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

You gotta be maxing those babies out. Nice setup.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice set up! You've even got room to step up to much heavier ammo


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Are soup cans in season right now?


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Nice set up! You've even got room to step up to much heavier ammo


Yeah, I have some 7/16 inch split shot sinkers I've been using with them. Works great. Only problem I have is I have to tie a double constrictor knot because of the tension at the pouch area lol.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> You gotta be maxing those babies out. Nice setup.


They are cut to 6 inches, so probably more around 5.5 when tied onto the frame.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes they are so maxed out. May not last very long, especially with light ammo. Imo


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Ibojoe said:


> Yes they are so maxed out. May not last very long, especially with light ammo. Imo


Surprisingly still going strong. Which is strange because my straight cut 20mm failed within 250 shots.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I always wondered if there was an average shot count before the bands are due to fail.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice hole puncher...lookout small game!!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

